# opening new bank a/c



## iain.p (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi can anyone please help, iam trying to open a Canadian bank account from the uk without visiting, i have tried hsbc, rbc, we need to be present to activate it, we need the account to pay the fro any help most appreciated


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I dont think any respectful bank will allow you to open account with then without seeing you face to face when you have no financial history in that country.

Barclays provide international account but they are USD not CAD, maybe some other banks do?

What do you need the account for again, i don't understand that bit.


----------



## iain.p (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Freddy

Need a Canadian a/c to pay the f.r.o in canada, we can fund the a/c cheaply enough, also be useful for gifting cheques and when we eventually get their for personal use, much cheaper than expensive bankers draft
I have tried many if not all banks,references no problem,setting up no problem-it's just you have to go and activate it.!

Regards
Iain


----------



## Doppelgänger (Jan 4, 2013)

I have opened a HSBC Premier bank account while in Brazil and have requested an account opened in Canada without having to be in Canada for that. I was able to transfer money (small amounts as per Brazil tax legislation) online very easily between both accounts and as soon as did my first transfer, HSBC Canada started reporting credit info so I started building my credit history which was awesome. Right now I keep both accounts and pay annuity on my Brazil account only and they do not charge annuity on my Canada account. The only catch is the credit card which can be requested when you open the account but the cards can only be shipped to an address in Canada so you may want to ask a friend in Canada to hold it for you until can get them or mail them to you.

I'd go back to HSBC and enquire about HSBC Premier accounts, HSBC International Banking Services and HSBC Global Transfer.

Der Doppelgänger


----------



## iain.p (Jan 2, 2013)

Doppelgänger said:


> I have opened a HSBC Premier bank account while in Brazil and have requested an account opened in Canada without having to be in Canada for that. I was able to transfer money (small amounts as per Brazil tax legislation) online very easily between both accounts and as soon as did my first transfer, HSBC Canada started reporting credit info so I started building my credit history which was awesome. Right now I keep both accounts and pay annuity on my Brazil account only and they do not charge annuity on my Canada account. The only catch is the credit card which can be requested when you open the account but the cards can only be shipped to an address in Canada so you may want to ask a friend in Canada to hold it for you until can get them or mail them to you.
> 
> I'd go back to HSBC and enquire about HSBC Premier accounts, HSBC International Banking Services and HSBC Global Transfer.
> 
> Der Doppelgänger





Hi thanks for the info

I have checked out the HSBC accounts and they require 25k,60k in the accounts (premier & global), and i think the international a/c is in sterling need to check this again? whilst not a problem in sum, amounts tied up else where, 

Looks like another trip to Canada or well ! , might just have to try another rib-eye from Ruth's Chris 

thanks again


----------



## Delf72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi 

My husband almost set up the bank account with Royal Bank of Canada. There is a branch in London but you just have to call them and do everything via email and post.


----------



## iain.p (Jan 2, 2013)

Delf72 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband almost set up the bank account with Royal Bank of Canada. There is a branch in London but you just have to call them and do everything via email and post.


Hello

Thank you for your reply but i have tried many ways and lots of different banks to open an account in Canada the Rbc sound the most attractive one so far, however the last step in the process in opening the account is to activate it and this has to be done Canadian soil,?? 

We are trying to make payments to the Fro in Ontario (of which believe it or not) only the banks hold payment details, i can get the dollars transferred but they all require A/c details 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I AM WRONG- i will get on the train tomorrow

Regards


----------



## Delf72 (Feb 9, 2013)

iain.p said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your reply but i have tried many ways and lots of different banks to open an account in Canada the Rbc sound the most attractive one so far, however the last step in the process in opening the account is to activate it and this has to be done Canadian soil,??
> 
> ...


Hi

Have you called RBC in London yet?

You will be pleasantly surprised if you interact with them and explain what you are trying to achieve with setting the bank, they may be able to help you. Call them first before you make the trip to London and get all agreed on and ask for a name so you can refer back to.

We found that customer services with Canadian establishments surprising refreshing and they truly want to help.

Unfortunately we didn't manage to follow through in the end because we were so busy with settling other affairs before hopping on the plane to Canada.

But we had it all set it up in downtown Vancouver within an hour ie savings and current accounts.

By the way who is "FRO"?

Is it worthwhile to make the payment by international bank draft if it is only one off?

Good luck!


----------



## iain.p (Jan 2, 2013)

Delf72 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you called RBC in London yet?
> 
> ...


Hello

Fro- familily responsibility office (CSA equlivant) on going payments approx 10yrs, we are using expensive bank drafts at the moment

I will try customer services again I did get as far as receiving all email documents with Rbc

They just don't seem helpful in any way all they state is that they accept bank payments from a given list of banks (basicly anyone in canada) and set up a transfer each month they assume you have a Canadian a/c of which the backs only hold payment details


Hope you are enjoying Vancouver and thanks again


----------



## Delf72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi

I am sorry to hear that.

Good luck.


----------

